# Cooling pad for Dell XPS 15 (l502X)



## sj22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Hey,

Can anyone suggest a good cooling pad for Dell XPS 15?? I need it specifically while playing games...


----------



## sujeet2555 (May 8, 2012)

i want to purchase a cooling pad and i shortlisted coolermaster U2/U3 that has removable fan and aluminium mesh.fans can be adjusted to location of laptop vents.


----------



## pratyush997 (May 8, 2012)

Belkin Cooling pads Are good. But going for U3 is recommended 
NotePal U3 - Cooler Master - Leading Provider of Computer Case | Cooler | Power Supply


----------

